# Gas gauge needle not going to 1 on fill-up



## azjwl (May 16, 2006)

Has anybody had the needle on the gas gauge not go to 1 after filling the tank on your 2012 Beetle? This happens on our Beetle 3 times out of 4 on fill-up. I have tried not sticking the nozzle all the way into the filler pipe, but that didn't work, as far as the needle going to 1. Any other ideas or suggestions? I have talked to the service people at our dealer in Knoxville and they are not aware of any problem with the gas gauge.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I have read a few member have had to have their fuel senders replaced. That might be the issue. The dealer hopefully could diagnose the issue with voltage meters.


----------



## briant73us (Mar 28, 2012)

ask dealer reset gas gauge.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Fuel gauge*

I have found when the automatic shutoff stops the fuel, the tank is not full, you have to maually continue pumping the gas by hand a couple of times to get the tank full and the guage to read full.





KNEWBUG


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I have had this issue too. I'm going in to the dealer tomorrow with window, and fuel gauge issues.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I had this issue awhile back. The dealer replaced the fuel sensor and it's worked fine (*knock on wood*) since then.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

KNEWBUG said:


> I have found when the automatic shutoff stops the fuel, the tank is not full, you have to maually continue pumping the gas by hand a couple of times to get the tank full and the guage to read full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm with KNEW on this one. I believe it's mechanical and not a sensor. I think it's just due to the design of the fill neck/tank. After the nozzle kicks-off. Just pull the trigger and lock it a second time. It should get closer to the full line. Plus, some of these fuel nozzles are more sensitive and shut off more quickly.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've also found that if I pump after the auto kickoff, the tank can hold more gas. I think it's a design flaw more than a mechanical issue.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

katie78 said:


> I've also found that if I pump after the auto kickoff, the tank can hold more gas. I think it's a design flaw more than a mechanical issue.


 You can always "overfill" the tank by filling up the fuel neck. A lot of diesel folks do it. 

Try inserting the pump at a 90 degree angle and pumping that way.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I know what overfilling the tank is. I'm saying for this gauge problem, pumping after the kick off solves it not going all the way to full.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I took mine in, and they (as someone else said) drained, then refilled to 1/4 tank to reprogram it. 
Then they filled it back up. So far, it seems to be more accurate.... We'll see after the next fill up!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

moodylucy said:


> I took mine in, and they (as someone else said) drained, then refilled to 1/4 tank to reprogram it.
> Then they filled it back up. So far, it seems to be more accurate.... We'll see after the next fill up!


 I believe that's what they did to mine too and it worked. Haven't had an issue since! :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I just had this issue tonight. I filled up, pump stopped. I topped it off, I know I know bad, but I wanted to see if I would hit "1". I did not. 30 miles later boom my gas gauge goes to "1". WTH?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

katie78 said:


> I've also found that if I pump after the auto kickoff, the tank can hold more gas. I think it's a design flaw more than a mechanical issue.


 Mechanical design flaw (same thing).


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I informed my dealer. They are well aware of the issue. Seems like a mechanical faw and they probably won't fix it. I would make sure your dservice department makes a note about it though.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, the dealer did the reset, but it still isn't quite right... 
I'll mention it when I go in for the window. 
The problem now is slightly different. Still doesn't register as full, but after a few miles, it goes bacj up from about 1/16 off to just about full.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

moodylucy said:


> Well, the dealer did the reset, but it still isn't quite right...
> I'll mention it when I go in for the window.
> The problem now is slightly different. Still doesn't register as full, but after a few miles, it goes bacj up from about 1/16 off to just about full.


 Mine does the same thing. First reads about 7/8 full then after the correct distance goes to about 15/16 maybe 14/16.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Filled up today, and it went to FULL! That's a first! Maybe it's trained now. 
Filled up again, and seems to be fine.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just noticed the same thing happens in one of our other cars, a Chrysler, even after over-filling.


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine did this when it was brand new, and magically corrected itself after a few fillups.....Don't know exactly why, but I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth. Windows are maddening, though....as is the hatch rattle....


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I believe mine may have just corrected itself as well. I went to a different station than my usual and really filled it up past the switch-off and couldn't believe it when it showed full. Today I filled it again at the same station and believe I shut it off just before full. When I checked the gauge, it was full. 

Will keep an eye on it to be sure...


----------



## janerene (Aug 27, 2013)

*Gas Gauge*

I have had my fuel sensor replaced for the third time. It works a little while. Then I fill the tank the needle goes to full and drops. I drive about 7 miles the needle moves up some. When I drive 10 miles it is on full. I have 18,500 miles on the car.


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have this issue about once every 5 times, after about half hour of drive it will go back up to the 1 when full.


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yup...same issue with my 2012...it seems if you fill up at a pump where the nose of the car is slanted down the fuel gage will go to 1...nose slanted up and it never goes quite to 1


----------



## azjwl (May 16, 2006)

*Gas gauge not going to 1 after fill-up*

During the 30K service, had the dealer check for any codes and found none related to this issue. Will just continue to pull the nozzle back out part way and continue pumping an additional $1 or so, even though one isn't supposed to top off a tank once it shuts off automatically.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Have the same issue with my 2012. Noticed it after one of my refills (level ground) but the dang thing wasn't at 1...sadly after coming from a 2012 TDi, I've discovered I'm not much of a fan of filling up...so seeing it below 1 after filling up w/ premium (more expensive than diesel around here) was a bit disheartening. I now just top it off when filling it up, and that gets me to the 1 level.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Only had this happen once a few months ago but never paid any attention t it, however, I have had the "EVAC" valve...I think that's what they called it....replaced 3 times. Supposedly its located inside the tank and blows out very easy if you overfill the tank. I was told that that will also give a inaccurate reading on your gauge. But every time mine has blown out, the check engine light has come on. IDK, just somthin you may wanna ask about. :beer:


----------



## hmgeller (Apr 1, 2015)

*Sloshing Gas*

The gas tank must be relatively close to the filler neck. The gas sloshing back into the nozzle shuts off the pumping. Let the gas settle for a few seconds and then pump some more gas. You may have to do this a few times but you'll know when to stop.


----------

